# question on TB ROM



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

My aunt has a TB and its driving her crazy. Is there any stock ROMs that fix the reboots and browser?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Try the debloated MR2 based rom in the development section

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Unless you don't want to root her phone, then download the stock MR2 OTA and flash it through HBOOT.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

Since the lastest update, build #1.70.605.0, I haven't had a single reboot. My phone is currently stock. Has the phone been updated with this latest OTA?


----------

